# Whose makeup are you obsessed with lately...and why?



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

I am sooo obsessed with Rihanna's makeup lately.  It's just so fresh and sexy and it compliments her sooo much.  I also love it because it tends to focus on her eyes which is the feature I like to focus my makeup on as well.  It's young, modern and works with her age and her image well.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm obessed with Rhianna's eyeballs!! haha. Beautiful color.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2007)

i love rihanna's makeup too! i think victoria Beckham always has nice fresh, neutral makeup and never over the top


----------



## kimmy (Aug 26, 2007)

rihanna is so amazing. i adore her.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 26, 2007)

Nobody's makeup has really stood out for me lately. Well, I partially lie, because the cover of Allure with Britney Spears stood out to me, but I think it's my amazement with digital editing more than anything


----------



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Jes from VH1's Rock of Love (Bret Michels show). Her makeup and overall style is foxy!
Any tips on obtaining her makeup would be awesome!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 27, 2007)

You mean other than my own? heh heh...>_>

I think Jes is probably the prettiest of those ladies, but she looks best with her hair down and flattened. 

Rihanna is the hottest alien in pop right now. 

Brooke Hogan, but not because it's good makeup. I'm actually shocked, however, about how much better Paris Hilton's look has been getting better after jail.

Lastly, Marilyn Manson and Co., who still hold my attention.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 27, 2007)

J.Lo is a fav of mine. Most of the time she nails it, but she has def had her fair share of makeup no-nos (anyone remember that gross milky pink shade she wore on her lips once?). That's what I like about her though; she's not afraid to take makeup risks.

I also love Kim Kardashian's makeup, oh and Katherine McPhee's.


----------



## sternchen001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rihanny is really hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And her make-up is really pretty.
But I´m always not sure, how much these pictures have been photoshoped, so I´m not trying too much achieve these looks.

And I agree with J. Lo, love her


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rihanna's and Nicole from PCD.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love Jes from VH1's Rock of Love (Bret Michels show). Her makeup and overall style is foxy!
Any tips on obtaining her makeup would be awesome!




_

 



oh my goodness...i was just saying that when i was watching it tonight...she is so cute...i hope she wins


but as far as other celebs that have been on tv more...nobody's makeup has been standing out to me...i prefer looking at some of the mac artists makeup...the celebs makeup is a little boring and kind of natural (natural is cool sometimes, but not all the time) i like color..none of them really wear color like that....but if i had to choose one, then id say kim kardashian..she is closest to what i like


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 27, 2007)

Shirley Manson. Her make-up always looks really cool... like it's not totally overdone but still looks f**king amazing.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_J.Lo is a fav of mine. Most of the time she nails it, but she has def had her fair share of makeup no-nos (anyone remember that gross milky pink shade she wore on her lips once?). That's what I like about her though; she's not afraid to take makeup risks.

*I also love Kim Kardashian's makeup*, oh and Katherine McPhee's._

 
I was just thinking this! I like Nicole Scherzinger's makeup too, but both of them have very olive complexions, I think I'm too fair to pull most of their looks off


----------



## User49 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Any tips on obtaining her makeup would be awesome!




_

 
Wow this is so pretty! I would rec Benefit Highbrow blended just under the browbone and then point black liquidlast applied with the 209 brush and flicked up. Over the top of that try using something like passionate e/s or bright fuchsia and estee lauder double wear foundation looks very fresh. HTH x

Personally I'm always obsessed with Gwens Make up. Also Christina A.  I think it looks amazing : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2007)

im obsessed with nicole from pcd n christina A..love they way they look all the time!


----------



## starr (Sep 1, 2007)

i like christina aguilera's makeup.. i've been constantly trying to get her red lips look since i like to accentuate my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nicole from PCD's makeup is good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Gwen Stefani's


----------



## sunnidee13 (Feb 20, 2008)

umm.. mostly kim kardashian's, nicole scherzinger's and rihanna's.but mostly kim's. it's so pretty and fun!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 20, 2008)

Angelina Jolie's very natural makeup. She never looks like 'wow, makeup', but knows how to use the thinnest liner, and her lipstick shades are always pink brown or peachy beige-very flattering.  I also ador Stevie Nicks makeup.  She has that 1930's screen siren glamour-the heavy brown above the crease like Marlene Dietrich, Greta Garbo, Jean Harlow, etc-with the smudgey brown shadow on the lower lashline. Never harsh black, never trashy, always classic.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 21, 2008)

Taylor Swift. I just think her eyes in her music videos are so damn gorgeous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 21, 2008)

Rihanna
Kim Kardashian
Christina Aguilera
Gwen Stefani
Aishwarya Rai
Kat Von D


----------



## Risbebe (Feb 29, 2008)

Nicole scherzinger
Kim Kardashian

love their makeup!

anyone know any links for tutorials how to replicate any of their looks?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2008)

I love Hayden Panatierre's fresh look, Rihanna's funky bright colors, Hilary Duff's subtle glam, Kim Kardashian's sexy smoky look. and there's this girl at my school who's makeup is always fabulous. I seriously was staring at her once. Its really rare to find a high school girl with genuinely good makeup kills.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I love Hayden Panatierre's fresh look, Rihanna's funky bright colors, Hilary Duff's subtle glam, Kim Kardashian's sexy smoky look._

 
I am feeling you.  They each have their niche and do it well.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 2, 2008)

My Favorites:

Jennifer Lopez
Kim Kardashian
Nicole Scherzinger
Rihanna
Christina Aguilera


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

Hilary Duff for sure! I love her smokey looks!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

Rihanna definately, but I still like Kim K's smokey eyes.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 5, 2008)

Mostly Kim K, and yeah Rihanna has great makeup too! Does anybody watch Style Network's 'Clean House'? Niecey Nash (the host) ALWAYS has awesome eye makeup! hehe


----------



## Labonte (Mar 5, 2008)

Kat Von D and Xtina


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 12, 2008)

rihanna
eva mendez
jlo when she have that bronze thingy going.

kim k 
nicole s


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 12, 2008)

In terms of celebrities, Rihanna and Kat Von D. 
I get so much inspiration from the way my friends do their make up though (they're more alternative looking). Everyday is so interesting, its nice. lol


----------



## averiejuli (Mar 12, 2008)

Christina Aguilera and Jordan (Katie Price)
I would love to figure out how to do 'porn star' makeup!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 13, 2008)

hilary duff's makeup looks so fab alot of times
she wears this really great peachy/pink lip color that i need to cop
anywho, this is her at the today show. i had to put links cuz the pics were humongo

Hilary - Popoholic - Image Viewer Duff Pictures

Hilary - Popoholic - Image Viewer Duff Pictures

diff days

http://entimg.msn.com/i/gal/HilaryDu..._05986_400.jpg

http://www.freshdames.com/images/hil...ry_duff_11.jpg


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 16, 2008)

hillary duff
j.lo
nicole s-PCD
rihanna
xtina
katherine heigal...spelling?the blonde girls froms greys annatomy her make up is fresh and natural
fergie-just always looks natural but sexy


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 25, 2008)

aishwarya rai and claudia lynx, even that I have only two or three pics of her in my computer...


----------



## astronaut (Apr 4, 2008)

More Hilary Duffness ya'll! I love this girl! She NEEDS to be a Viva Glam spokesmodel. I can't imagine of anyone more fit. She's done charity for HIV/AIDS. On her tour page(Hilary Duff), it says: 





 !!! 
And she's said that if she wasn't an actress or singer, she'd want to be a make up artist!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been liking Juliet Darling/Samaire Armstrong's make-up in Dirty Sexy Money recently. In the show at least, she has a pale complexion and always wears an adorable shimmery pink blush. Her eye make-up always looks pretty too, though it's the cheeks that always catch my attention! 

Annoyingly, I can't find a decent head and shoulders shot of the mu I mean, but it's super-pretty.


----------



## tripwirechick (Apr 4, 2008)

Hilary Duff. And not just for her make up! I just love her to pieces. And I don't care what people think! lol


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

rihanna can go outside with no makeup, jeans & a t-shirt & she would still be gorgeous

My Favorites:

Jennifer Lopez
Nicole Scherzinger
Rihanna
Christina Aguilera
Paula Deanda - Easy video Makeup is so "HOT"
Donna Feldman
Kim Kardashian


----------



## astronaut (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_Hilary Duff. And not just for her make up! I just love her to pieces. And I don't care what people think! lol_

 
OOoooOOOOhhh same here!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 4, 2008)

I love how Lily Allen wears bright colours. I <3 bright colours. Also love, J-LO Christina A and i LOVE Rhianna's make up, and overall style. She has such pretty eyes......


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I've been liking Juliet Darling/Samaire Armstrong's make-up in Dirty Sexy Money recently. In the show at least, she has a pale complexion and always wears an adorable shimmery pink blush. Her eye make-up always looks pretty too, though it's the cheeks that always catch my attention! 

Annoyingly, I can't find a decent head and shoulders shot of the mu I mean, but it's super-pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I love her cheeks too! I liked her makeup in Stay Alive (hated the movie tho lol)
she's so cute and her cheeks are so juicy I wanna bite 'em!


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Hayden Panettiere - For her flawless natural look
Rihanna - For her funky & edgy look
Lindsay Lohan - Minus her constant orange tan, I like the way her eyes always stand out, and her cheekbones.
Pussycat Dolls - They always look so sexy!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I've been liking Juliet Darling/Samaire Armstrong's make-up in Dirty Sexy Money recently. In the show at least, she has a pale complexion and always wears an adorable shimmery pink blush. Her eye make-up always looks pretty too, though it's the cheeks that always catch my attention! 

Annoyingly, I can't find a decent head and shoulders shot of the mu I mean, but it's super-pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww i love her makeup i think shes so pretty, i know her from back when she was in the O.C.. im such a huge O.C addict i was so upset when they stopped it


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Hayden Panettiere - For her flawless natural look
Rihanna - For her funky & edgy look
Lindsay Lohan - Minus her constant orange tan, I like the way her eyes always stand out, and her cheekbones.
Pussycat Dolls - They always look so sexy!_

 
i agree with you on all of those


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been loving:

Sophia Bush
Kim Kardashian
Jennifer Lopez
Hilary Duff


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

Like  A LOT of people I am LOVING Kim K's make up
Rihanna too and PCD
I also love a lot of the HIN models make up too..mostly because i have similar skintones to a lot of them so its great to see what they do with their makeup!


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 6, 2008)

Niecy Nash!!!  She always has FLAWLESS makeup and I love her retro style and the flowers she always wears in her hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is FIERCE!  Case in point:






Goooorgeous.


----------

